# MG-950d GPS LOGGER jetz in ebay !



## stubbinator (22. September 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=320302858795


----------



## giantHogweed (6. Januar 2009)

Hat jemand bereits Erfahrung mit dem Gerät sammeln können? Guter GPS-Empfang? Tatsächliche Akkulaufzeit?

Edit: Hab grade im Forum einen Thread zu dem Gerät efunden, scheint ja nicht so der Bringer zu sein: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5097407#post5097407


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

